
Show HN: Free softswitch for Windows - fenesiistvan
https://www.mizu-voip.com/Software/VoIPServer/FreeSoftswitch.aspx
======
fenesiistvan
Finding a suitable PBX for Windows is not so easy. Most of the free versions
are actually free only with a few users. The exception was FreeSWITCH which is
open source and runs on windows, however it is not so easy to use for the
average users (no GUI, regexp rules for routing).

With the Compact Softswitch project our intention is to fill this gap on
Windows by a solution which is both free and easy to use.

------
j_s
Not sure what the status is now, but the
[https://sipsorcery.codeplex.com/](https://sipsorcery.codeplex.com/) project
("C# SIP protocol stack") withered after they implemented their admin UI in
Silverlight.

After a bit of digging all the pieces required for self-hosting appear to
still be there.

~~~
fenesiistvan
This is more an API for programmers, while the Mizu compact is for
endusers/administrators without to any specific knowledge.

------
gabrielcossette
Not for Windows but XiVO is a nice Linux user friendly PBX appliance:
[http://www.xivo.io](http://www.xivo.io)

~~~
fenesiistvan
For linux we already have a lot. Also for Asterisk there are a lot of user
interfaces written. For windows there is are no other free softswitch with
easy to use GUI.

